

Show HN: My little project, (us-only) Weather for Smartphones - sjs382
http://instantwx.com

======
sjs382
It's my first mobile web project. I know a thousand weather apps already
exist, but my girlfriend couldn't find one that showed moon phases too. So,
instantwx.com was born for her and as an excuse to learn HTML5 geolocation. :)

It was created for Android. I haven't been able to test it for iPhone.

Oh, and it was made with Geolocation in mind, too. Need to figure out a better
way to discover searched locations. It currently fails on "NYC". Needs to have
"City, ST" in that format

~~~
there
looks pretty, but why not use ip geolocation by default, and use browser-based
geolocation for a more specific answer (only if it doesn't come back as the
same city name)? that way you can show something while the browser geolocation
is taking place (it can take a few seconds on some browsers).

~~~
sjs382
Yeah, I think I'm going to set that up in a bit. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
there
also consider making a 32x32 icon for it (the apple-touch-icon.png; android
uses it too) so if users add it as a bookmark on their home screen, it shows
up with something unique instead of a page overview (or the red bookmark icon
on android).

also, you may want to make the <title> short so the default text for the icon
is what you want.

just some tips from my experience running <http://goingtorain.com/>

